
Atlassian is Down - seanhandley
https://www.atlassian.com/software/statuspage
======
david-giesberg
David from the Atlassian SRE team here. AWS Direct Connect is experiencing an
outage in their US East Region:
[https://status.aws.amazon.com](https://status.aws.amazon.com), which is
causing connectivity issues for most Atlassian products and services. We're
working hard to get everything back up and running. Please check
[http://status.atlassian.com](http://status.atlassian.com) for the latest
updates. We're posting regularly and will continue to provide updates there.

~~~
philg_jr
Will there be a postmortem blog post or some other summary about this?

------
adrow
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/directconnect-us-
east-1.rs...](https://status.aws.amazon.com/rss/directconnect-us-east-1.rss)

We are investigating increased packet loss possibly impacting some AWS Direct
Connect customers in the US-EAST-1 Region.

~~~
SonicSoul
_" investigating increased pocket loss"_ is a nice way to put it.

it's been 100% packet loss here all day :)

------
seanhandley
Currently returning a 500 error at 14.49 UTC.

Affecting hosted JIRA and Confluence.

Status page: [https://status.atlassian.com/](https://status.atlassian.com/)

~~~
seanhandley
And it's back. 16:00 UTC

~~~
seanhandley
Down again 16:15UTC

------
jontro
We're having problems pushing to repositories (git over ssh). Currently
blocking after the following

    
    
        Counting objects: 24, done.
        Delta compression using up to 8 threads.
        Compressing objects: 100% (22/22), done.
        Writing objects: 100% (24/24), 2.87 KiB | 2.87 MiB/s, done.
        Total 24 (delta 16), reused 0 (delta 0)
    

Status page shows no issues. How reliable...

~~~
AnnoyingSwede
[https://status.bitbucket.org/](https://status.bitbucket.org/) shows:

All HTTP-based services unresponsive Subscribe Investigating - We're seeing
high response times on all HTTP-based services, and are investigating now. Mar
2, 14:49 UTC

~~~
jontro
When I wrote the comment there were no such notice. Also SSH has shown
operational all along.

------
AnnoyingSwede
[https://support.atlassian.com/](https://support.atlassian.com/) is still
available in case you want to raise a case, everything else seems down.

------
gargravarr
Our Jira Cloud instance is still up, for now, so it might be isolated to one
DC.

------
devhead
our jira cloud instance remains down at 17:37 UTC

~~~
devhead
...and we're back online at 18:33 UTC.

from AWS:

> The root cause of this issue was network reconvergence following the loss of
> power at a network facility. Connectivity to instances and services within
> the Region was not impacted by the event. The issue has been resolved and
> the service is operating normally.

------
batina
This is becoming a common thing for bitbucket? Think I will be switching to
GitHub.

